# fertility treatment needed but dh has a son of 14 - will nhs fund?



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Hi 
i am not sure if this is the place to post but i am asking this question on behalf of my sister. 
they have found themselves after 2 years of ttc needing fertility treatment but dh has a 14 year old son from a previous relationship - my question is will they not be funded by the nhs because he has a son? And if not, how would the nhs know/find out he had a son if they don't mention he has one? They do not have the money to self fund


----------



## jdm4tth3ws (May 20, 2012)

I suppose its where they are based as well. in my case we werent allowed nhs funding. i jad a son from a previous relationship. it took us nearly 11 months to save the money up. we got rid of the sky package, stopped having nights out, shopped at aldi, cut out birthday presents for each other, xmas presents for each other and widwr family. turned heating down really low to cut the bills down. everything really. we got a son from our first ICSI. it waa painful handing over £5.5k but so worth it . we also cut out buying new clothea, sometimes my shoes had holes in. No.hairdressing appointments, just used clippers at home. yes it was tough and i am very strict wirh finances, others dont have to be that tough. i guess if you want aomething bad enough, you do everyrhing in your power to get it.
hopefully your sister lives in an area where they might be more leniant, but if not, there is always a way to find, make or save the money

i wish your sister and DH all the luck in the world. 

jade xxx


----------



## Dory10 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hi

As Jade said it would depend on the criteria in their area but in mine they would not be eligible.  I have read cases on here where couples have appealed in similar circumstances and been given an NHS cycle so maybe someone with experience of this will come along and be able to give you more information.

When we went through our one and only NHS funded cycle, we had many forms to fill in, these included questions regarding any previous pregnancies or children so that is probably the most obvious way the NHS would know that your Brother in law had a child.  

I understand how expensive fertility treatment is, we are having to fund our second cycle but again, like Jade, we have made adjustments in our lives to enable this.  It will take them time to save the money but even just a little each month will soon add up.

Dory
xxx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Not being honest would be fraudulent. And if/when found out could lead to criminal charges/prison.

Any mediocre search on the system should be able to link the father to his son. 

May not be what you,re wanting to hear but sadly finances play a huge issue for most couples with fertility issues. Financial sacrifices have to be made.


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Thank you everyone for your replies, i understand how hard the finances are myself as me and my dh spent £50,000 on treatment in total  you are extremely lucky if it works first time - for me it took 13 attempts.  I think the best road she could go down is egg sharing in order to save the money although i will advise her to appeal first. Good luck dory - i had a mmc at 9 weeks too on my 6th attempt - was awful x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello 

My DP has a daughter and we got funded for 3 cycles luckily 

Lilly x


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh really that is interesting! X


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes I'm in Tameside and Glossop, as long as you don't have a child together either of you can already have 1, think Oldham the next CCG to us do it too x


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

Infertilitynetworkuk.com has a list of all the ccgs and what the previous children criteria is for each. Ours allows you to have children just not together. X


----------



## LinLou (Jun 28, 2009)

Thanks andlou


----------



## gaynorann (Sep 1, 2012)

I'm in Bolton/Manchester and was funded 1 cycle on NHS even though dp has 2 children from previous relationship, we were one of the lucky ones that it was successful x good luck to your sister x


----------

